# Buses from Hurgada airport



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We have guests arriving in Hurgada airport at 8:30 pm. They want to join us in Sokhna ( between Zafarana and Porto Sokhna ) . Do you know if a bus service is available ? Thanks


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I would guess the only bus service to Sokhna is the Cairo bus which would depart in Hurghada town. It would be very confusing if your guests are not familiar with the area.

There is a new terminal at Hurghada opened now. Not sure exactly which flights depart from where and they are not so close to each other.

If it were me, I would send a reliable and safe driver from Sokhna to collect your guests from the correct terminal.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

shaks said:


> We have guests arriving in Hurgada airport at 8:30 pm. They want to join us in Sokhna ( between Zafarana and Porto Sokhna ) . Do you know if a bus service is available ? Thanks


Very confusing. Why are your guests flying into Hurgada? Cairo Airport to Sokhna is about an hour and a half in a taxi. If you can speak some Arabic and don't look entirely at sea you should be able to negotiate for 150 LE, 200 tops.

It's probably twice as far from Hurgada, plus you have the Ramadan factor to consider which turns our normally efficiently run country (just think Singapore with Arabic!!) into a complete madhouse. Bus timetables along with most things will change dramatically.

If it was a cheap ticket then I hope that it was really cheap. Good luck


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

The flight to Hurgada makes him save 370 £ . He was late booking and flights from London to Cairo are really expensive . He does speak decent Arabic. We found a go bus that will drop him in front of our compound if he has only hand luggage. He will need to get a taxi from the airport to the bus station. Will post to let you know how it went ! Btw it's after Eid ! Thanks


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

shaks said:


> The flight to Hurgada makes him save 370 £ . He was late booking and flights from London to Cairo are really expensive . He does speak decent Arabic. We found a go bus that will drop him in front of our compound if he has only hand luggage. He will need to get a taxi from the airport to the bus station. Will post to let you know how it went ! Btw it's after Eid ! Thanks


Yes that's a decent saving and probably worth it. I know what you mean regarding the flights if you leave it a bit late and coincide with some form of holiday it can be expensive to fly to Cairo.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If it's not too late I can recommend ABC taxi company rather than trying your luck at the airport. They use their own meters with sensible but fair prices. The drivers are all good, polite, don't speed and they don't chat you up or rip you off. They started up around 3 or 4 months ago and have found their way into our phones as the first choice taxi. Loads of us use them. They will phone you back so even the call is free. They text/msg you the taxi number and time of arrival, Then they text when they arrive. +20 100 222 82 94. They are trialing a fully automated system too, for people with smart phones.
Home


----------

